# Looking for some info on FET



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi im looking for some info on FET me and my partner had IVF in 2009 were my DP carried my egg we got a BFP first time and froze remaning embies. We are now looking to start FET just wondering if anyone knows what determins if you go for medicated or nataral FET and if you do medicated what meds do you need to go on as last time DP only had to have one injection to shut her down, tablets and peserries to thicken lining , how long does the whole procces take for  both.

steph


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Steph


From my understanding if you have a regular menstrual cycle and definitely ovulate you are more likely to have natural FET.  They time it so your embies are transferred a few days (2-7) after ovulation, depending on age of embryo.  For me they did a dummy run to test my cycle, and it was irregular so I had medicated.  So I think minimum it would take from scratch is 2 months.  My understanding is for natural cycle you don't even get pessaries.


If you /partner have had issues with lining thickness (like me) then you might need medicated to help things along.  I had extra drugs to thicken lining, so it must depend on how your body responds.


Good luck!!!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for your help can i just ask wether you have to have blood tests done and which ones and do you have to have a smear even if its not due. 

Thanks 
Steph


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Gosh these are the ones I remember:


HIV
Hep B & C and Hep B core anti bodies
Internals for chlamydia and some other thing-but not smear as not due


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

hi i hav nearly completed my natural FET. I hav regular periods 28-30 days so they wanted to try me with natural. I didn't ovulate but they gave me ovitrelle jab to help it along as i had a 20mm follicle. Then i hav to take 2 cyclogest pessaries Everyday. So on a time scale its only the same as a normal period cycle. Xx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, I never got the option even though i do ovulate. A lot of clinics like to go the medicated route so they can control  the cycle. You are more likely to be medicated if your clinic like to do everything Mon to Friday.
I had a jab to stop my cycle then oestrogen tablets, and started the cyclogest pesseries before transfer.

good luck


----------



## ally22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Steph,

I have really irregular periods (28-45!! days) and was told I would be having a stimulated FET.  

I didn't actually go through the whole FET cycle but it only takes about 3 -4 weeks from starting the Buserelin injections to transfer.

The meds I was given where Buserelin to down regulate, Progynova (HRT) to thicken the lining on the womb and was prescribed pessaries which were to be used both before and after transfer.

Hope this helps.

Ally x


----------



## MsK (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Could I ask a couple of questions please?  I have just completed my first cycle of IVF, I had ET on Sat and we were also lucky enough to have some embryos suitable for freezing.

I am wondering if someone could tell me exactly what happens when trying to use frozen embryos, I have been reading but am a little confused so would be really grateful if someone could explain it to me!

Also, does anyone know if the Centre for Life make you wait a certain amount of time between having a failed cycle and tring again with frozen ambryos?

Thanks in advance and loads of luck to everyone. x


----------

